# Mobile sim



## Longshanks (May 21, 2013)

I have spent a good hour and a half browsing this forum before joining but could not find the answer I was looking for.
The Question. Which mobile service provider supplies the most reliable cheap service at the moment?
Explanation, We are in the Canary Isles for about 5 - 6 months per year at the moment so I really need a Spanish number for short calls and txts, nothing fancy. A PAYG which does not expire would be ideal other wise I would need to manage it online with minimum top ups within the timescale. I'm also going to post about bank accounts but will do it as a seperate post.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Longshanks said:


> I have spent a good hour and a half browsing this forum before joining but could not find the answer I was looking for.
> The Question. Which mobile service provider supplies the most reliable cheap service at the moment?
> Explanation, We are in the Canary Isles for about 5 - 6 months per year at the moment so I really need a Spanish number for short calls and txts, nothing fancy. A PAYG which does not expire would be ideal other wise I would need to manage it online with minimum top ups within the timescale. I'm also going to post about bank accounts but will do it as a seperate post.


In that case check this company out ....... 

Inicio - HITS Mobile


----------



## Zape (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

Check these two companies,
Yoigo 
Simyo
Both of them are really cheap.
It is also depend on you are looking for, if only calls and messages or if you prefer with data.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yoigo is very good and cheap but there is a minimum spend per month of €6.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Go for Hits if you want to be ripped off by an ex pat dealer.

Orange and Yoigo and Movistar are all ok


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

I just switched from Yoigo to Hits... Hits is masses cheaper if you want to call the UK & currently has an offer that the first 5 minutes calls to UK is free & no minimum monthly spend.... Unlike Yoigo. Also Hits to Hits mobile calls are free (subject to certain conditions....)


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Yoigo does not work for me as only a swallow. Will check out the other websites. Will update if I get anywhere.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Go for Hits if you want to be ripped off by an ex pat dealer.
> 
> Orange and Yoigo and Movistar are all ok


So tell us more, I take it that this company is run by this dealer ?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

playamonte said:


> So tell us more, I take it that this company is run by this dealer ?


*senses cynicism*

It would appear to me that Hits is sold by ex pat communications shops who will push Hits to the total exclusion of any other network. When I went into one of these shops and wanted calls, internet and texts, Hits was pushed by the very condescending and patrolnising staff and when I suggested other companies could be cheaper hoping for a better deal (because I had done research) the answer was "Well go to them then". So I did.

They seem to think that speaking English is a licence to take advantage of you.

Only my experience, but I am better off with a contract as I am not paying per MB, yet use it a lot. Not paying per text, yet text a lot and don't need to call that much.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> *senses cynicism*
> 
> It would appear to me that Hits is sold by ex pat communications shops who will push Hits to the total exclusion of any other network. When I went into one of these shops and wanted calls, internet and texts, Hits was pushed by the very condescending and patrolnising staff and when I suggested other companies could be cheaper hoping for a better deal (because I had done research) the answer was "Well go to them then". So I did.
> 
> ...


Cynicish no, surprise yes. 
Changed to HITS myself (online) after they were recommended on here & found the charges to be quite reasonable.
I can check usage online & yes all in English.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Tosh*



Dunpleecin said:


> Go for Hits if you want to be ripped off by an ex pat dealer.
> 
> Orange and Yoigo and Movistar are all ok


A load of tosh, HITS are an excellent company and I have been with them for over 2 years with nothing but good service, good prices and an excellent customer service structure.


----------



## Nikkinoo (May 19, 2013)

Hi sorry to hijack  ... Has anybody tried to transfer an English orange contact to a Spanish one??? As I have 9 months left on it??? X


----------

